# Gentoo basé sur les rpm ???

## Atreillou

c'est koi ca ?

Significant architectural changes to Gentoo Linux and Portage 2.1 headline this week's GWN. Read on to understand how these changes, including the migration to RPM format, will affect the future of Gentoo Linux.

----------

## Jean-Francois

Ca c'est la news du 1er AVRIL !!!

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## spOOwn

et bien si j'ai bien compris, la gentoo va migré vers les RPM au détriments des ebuilds qui disparaitront, ainsi que les USE mais ca j'en suis pas tres sur ou du moins ils seront moins utilisables, a cause du LSB... mais je ne m'y connais pas trop bien la dedans   :Confused: 

----------

## Atreillou

 :Wink: 

et $*%$  tu viens de casser ma blague....     :Wink: 

----------

## Jean-Francois

En tout cas chez Slashdot ils semblent avoir mordus...

----------

## groutchopok

si c pas un poisson d'avril on est pas dans la merde!!!

c nul ce qu'il veulent faire! 

USE et les ebuilds commencaient à etre éprouvé! alors pkoi tout changer pour un système qui a déjà montré ses limites?

franchement allez demander au fan de debian de passer leur debian-build pour des rpm , z'allez voir leur réaction!

serieux c nul!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

pffffffffff...

----------

## Chim

C'est marqué en bas de l'info qu'il sagit d'une blague du premier Avril.

----------

## groutchopok

je sais   :Laughing: 

----------

## spOOwn

lol je me suis fais avoir !!!!!!!    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

